# DEF level on DIC question



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I believe the owners manual says the level of the DEF can be checked through the DIC. Does it ever show the actual amount or percentage? Mine just says OK. Does it give you more information once it's under a certain level? Thanks!


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

When it gets to a certain point it will start a % countdown. I'm due for oil change #3 (16000 miles) and it's showing 38% remaining on the DIC. I'm pretty sure that it went to the 2nd oil change @ 11000ish before any was added. The trunk was full of junk for the first one and it was down to the single digits when the second one was due. 

For planning purposes I would say plan on filling it once every 10000 miles, that leaves plenty of time before it's empty.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, TX CTD. I figured it was something like that. I only have 1500 miles on it so far.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> When it gets to a certain point it will start a % countdown. I'm due for oil change #3 (16000 miles) and it's showing 38% remaining on the DIC. I'm pretty sure that it went to the 2nd oil change @ 11000ish before any was added. The trunk was full of junk for the first one and it was down to the single digits when the second one was due.
> 
> For planning purposes I would say plan on filling it once every 10000 miles, that leaves plenty of time before it's empty.


38%?

mine doesnt show til 35%


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mine started at 36% then 35% , I put some in an took almost a week before it went back to saying it was ok.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

The dealer should top it off at every oil change same as other fluids.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> The dealer should top it off at every oil change same as other fluids.


Refill of def is U.S.A. only, however.......do not show up with your whole world stuffed in the trunk.....the dealer has to get to the access panel to raise it for tank filling.....no dealer is required to empty your trunk.

Rob


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

boraz said:


> 38%?
> 
> mine doesnt show til 35%


Thats from the wife, it's quite possible she was confused.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah. My countdown starts at 35% too. After my dealer supplied DEF fills were over, I filled my DEF tank to the brim (I think $11 worth at the pump) and have almost 12,000 miles on it and it's still showing OK. I think the required filling of DEF got blown way out of proportion as many people could go over a year without even seeing the LOW DEF warnings.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

I was watching mine as I got closer to my first dealer oil change. One week before I needed a oil change oil moniter was at 22%, and def fluid was at 35%. One week later oil was at 19%, and def fluid was reading OK!!! Took it in and had oil changed and dealer added 3- 1/2 gal of def . Little over one gallon for every 2,000 hwy miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the DEF tank is much like the fuel tank. It has a listed capacity, but from my experience(and some others) you can get much more in if you're willing to be patient. I know on more than one occasion I've pulled in to fuel up with my LOW fuel warning on and I was able to get over 17 gallons in a supposedly 15.5 gallon tank.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

17 gal fills the tube from the cap to the tank. Exhaust fluid is mostly water so it's not the best idea to fill the plastic tank completely full.


----------



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

Three oil changes under 2 year warranty.
Three different GM dealers (Phoenix)

Two service managers didn't even know my cruze needed it!
Had to buy myself at parts store first time I received low message.

Empty trunk.


chimi


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My dealership is awesome compared to most of you. They knew I took dexos 2 oil and knew to ask if I wanted them to top up the def fluid (it's not part of the free package here)


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## script101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi. I bought a CTD in November... I'm at 5000KM only and it is my third complete refill of DEF... Do you know what can be the problem ? I was told that i should at least go to first oil change...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I used 1 gallon at my 10k km mark. You're using way to much. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

script101 said:


> Hi. I bought a CTD in November... I'm at 5000KM only and it is my third complete refill of DEF... Do you know what can be the problem ? I was told that i should at least go to first oil change...


How much did you have to put in at each refill? How did you know it needed refilled?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

script101 said:


> it is my third complete refill of DEF... Do you know what can be the problem ?


So, you've gone through over 12 gallons of DEF in 5000km? That's a ton of DEF - way more than it should be. My car typically takes about 2.5 gallons per 6000 mile oil change, and GM estimates that the full 4.9 gallons should go over 10,000 miles. I know another driver here has gone 13,000 miles on a tank of DEF. If you have gone through that many gallons, it sounds like you either have a leak somewhere in the system or there's a metering problem where it's injecting 5-10x as much as it should.


----------



## script101 (Sep 3, 2014)

diesel said:


> How much did you have to put in at each refill? How did you know it needed refilled?


I know because it says that the DEF is low (%) and it's a little less than the PEAK box sold at sams club (2.5gallons if i remember)


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

script101 said:


> I know because it says that the DEF is low (%) and it's a little less than the PEAK box sold at sams club (2.5gallons if i remember)


How are the temperatures where you are located? I'm guessing somewhere in Canada, since your initial description stated a kilometer reading? Temps below 12 degrees Fahrenheit can result in falsely low DEF readings due to freezing/slushing of the DEF. It may read 36% or below, even though the tank is 60% or more full. For example, since the tank capacity is stated at 4.9 gallons, if you added about 2 gallons, then that means there were just under 3 gallons gallons left in the tank at the time, which is far more than 35%. I would think that you might have had to fill initially because the car burned a lot of DEF in very few miles due to idling on the dealer's lot when they were rearranging or showing it to customers. After that, a false reading due to low temps may have prompted you to fill sooner than necessary.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys the DEF low level I have found an answer, for the last two oil changes I have been billed for the DEF, but they never put it in the tank.

The dealer actually said I was nuts, i explained to him that I had the oil changed 3000 km ago, decided yesterday to scroll through the DIC menus, well the DEF indicator is at 25 percent , based on the assumption the DEF tank was almost empty and they put 3.8 litres in, the 18.5 liter tank at 25% would be about 4.6 litres, or well within warning from cars computer, had it been that low when I brought it in. (Does this make sense to you?)

I have a weathertech trunk mat in the car, so I looked after the last change and noticed that nothing seemed disturbed , I thought good job guys. Well not a good job, a non job.....

As a good will gesture they are going to give me a 3.8 litre bottle for free!!!!

Time for a new dealership.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Yesterday I put 2.5 US gallons in the tank, lots of room, watch the dealers , i don't trust this one now.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't believe anything was added on the first change, there were a few chairs and stadium seats on top of the weathertech mat. The second change I removed everything before the wife took it in and it was supposedly filled. Third change I removed everything and she said they mentioned something about only putting in a gal or two. I figured it up and if that's what they are doing then they use just enough to keep the light off after the last free oil change. 

Im I guessing this is something at the dealer level, they probably get paid so much for each service and cut their costs as much as possible by not filling things up. I haven't told them how to get to the oil filter so they take the tire off to change it, guess that extra labor has to come from somewhere. 

Right now now the car is at 20000 miles and the DEF is 17% if it was filled every time I should never see the %. Good news is there's a truck stop just up the road and last time I was there DEF was about $2.20/gal and it's much easier to use a nozzle than it is to pour it from a box.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Just rolled 15k since my last DEF fill and I'm still showing 18% remaining. I'm hoping to get 3 oil changes for every one DEF fill (about 21-24K miles depending).


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Just looked at mine...says 25% DEF, but the oil life is at 60%. All the previous times they were about equal. Obviously the dealer didn't fill it last time.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

smkn600ctd said:


> Just looked at mine...says 25% DEF, but the oil life is at 60%. All the previous times they were about equal. Obviously the dealer didn't fill it last time.


I know with my dealer, you have to tell them to fill, or not to fill the DEF (unless you're still under the 4 free oil changes service plan). I just fill it on my own at a gas station that has DEF on the gun. Also, if you have a bunch of crap in your trunk, I'm sure the dealer is not going to move everything out of the way to get to your DEF tank. But yes, this seems to be the most often missed "free" service by far. They don't even offer it as part of the 4 free oil changes in Canada.


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

My DEF tank is now showing 25% it is stuck at that number...never changes


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

It was the 4th free oil change and the trunk is empty.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm at 28% DEF with 7200 miles. It wasn't filled at the first oil change (around 3900 miles), nor did they say they filled it. I had emptied out the trunk, so there was nothing in it. I think my oil change is around 58%. I'm hoping it will last until then. 
When does the cruze go into power restrictions because of low DEF (what %?).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> I'm at 28% DEF with 7200 miles. It wasn't filled at the first oil change (around 3900 miles), nor did they say they filled it. I had emptied out the trunk, so there was nothing in it. I think my oil change is around 58%. I'm hoping it will last until then.
> When does the cruze go into power restrictions because of low DEF (what %?).


I think when it actually runs out.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

A little update. When my DEF level hit 13%, it gave a a 1000 mile warning. I just got the oil changed and had them fill the DEF. It says quanity of 3 (some part number) which I assume is gallons. I would of thought it would of taken more than that (the DEF level was at 7% when I took it in). After filling it, it now reads 25%. I know there have been lots of comments on it taking a few days to register the correct amount (which I don't understand). I also wish it would tell you how full it is, instead of DEF OK. Does a scanner tell you the actual level? I haven't checked that yet. So far, I love the car!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No scanner info to give actual level.

I believe bone dry equals four gallons to fill.........your service reciept should say how many gallons (part#..description...quantity) were used for your service.

Usage seems all over the board according to my dealer with some needing a bit more than a gallon, others needing three gallons, all with similar mileage since last fill/service performed.....clearly drive cycle related.

Rob


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, Robby. The quantity was 3 (I assume gallons). I though I had read it had a 4.5 gallon tank, which in my estimation says it should hold 4 gallons when at 7%. I don't know how much fudge factor they have in there, though. They may just not want to "overflow" it when filling, so they don't push how much they put in it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The GM def fluid (gallons) come with this slick nozzle that screws onto the jug.......it has a air bleed hose built into the nozzle.
The nozzle is a bit over two inches long....inserts fully into the fill hole, and def stops going through it when it can't vent...(the little hose is immersed)

So, using the nozzle as designed, no mess, no overfill....

Cause you were wonderin.....heh heh,

Rob


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

My F350 has the same issue with the level not showing, it starts below 50%. Unlike the CTD it begins to shut things down before it gets to empty at which point it just stops and has to be towed in for the dealer to fix. It's more of a pain because of all the towing, sometimes I can go through a tank of fuel and the DEF reads almost the same other times it drops 10%. The CTD seems to use it much more evenly so I'm not as nervous running it fairly low.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Diesel14 said:


> My DEF tank is now showing 25% it is stuck at that number...never changes


Diesel14, the dealer just filled mine. Now it has been at 25% for 3 days. What ever happened with yours?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

After been reading all of the def related posts here on CruzeTalk, I thought I'd add my 2⍧..


After 20,000 km, my def level is at 8%. I was told by my salesperson that the 4 free oil changes would include a def refill. Yesterday, the service department told me it wasn't. Bummer. The parts guy then generously sold me a 2.5 gal jug for $25. He did say that he didn't think that two bottles would fit in the tank.


In my car, there has been no warning about low levels. If I didn't scroll through the display I wouldn't know the level at all.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> After been reading all of the def related posts here on CruzeTalk, I thought I'd add my 2⍧..
> 
> 
> After 20,000 km, my def level is at 8%. I was told by my salesperson that the 4 free oil changes would include a def refill. Yesterday, the service department told me it wasn't. Bummer. The parts guy then generously sold me a 2.5 gal jug for $25. He did say that he didn't think that two bottles would fit in the tank.
> ...





> The 2-Year Scheduled LOF Maintenance Program provides eligible customers in Canada who have purchased, leased or financed a new eligible 2015 MY Chevrolet, Buick or GMC vehicle (excluding Spark EV) with an ACDelco oil and filter change, in accordance with the Oil Life Monitoring System and the Owner’s Manual, for 2 years or 40,000 km, whichever occurs first, with a limit of four lube-oil-filter services in total, performed at participating GM dealers. Fluid top-offs, inspections, tire rotations, wheel alignments and balancing, etc., are not covered. This offer may not be redeemed for cash and may not be combined with certain other consumer incentives available on GM vehicles. General Motors of Canada Limited reserves the right to amend or terminate this offer, in whole or in part, at any time without prior notice. Additional conditions and limitations apply. See dealer for details.


Chevrolet Warranty Home | Chevrolet Canada

yeah, in the usa, def is incl....not in canada...

the def is on sale at can tire for $17 all the time

or get it right from the pump cheaper Brampton Truck Stop | BVD Petroleum or Search - discover Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Wow. Quick reply! Thank you!

BVD Petroleum is 5 mins away from my house. I'll have to stop by and speak with them. I was under the impression that it was a card lock facility.

It is interesting that BVD Petroleum doesn't show up on the discover Diesel Exhaust Fluid search. How did you find that location?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry....... it will go to def ok in a few days an that's all you get. back in the winter mine went to 35% an then back to ok an has not changed since.
I put some in yesterday because of going to Lordstown next month.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Upon further clicking.... I see now that BVD is partnered with Esso and is all over the place.

As an aside, it seems that in just a few months, jugs of DEF have gone from being hard to get to being readily available. So aside from the cost, DEF is really a non-issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Upon further clicking.... I see now that BVD is partnered with Esso and is all over the place.
> 
> As an aside, it seems that in just a few months, jugs of DEF have gone from being hard to get to being readily available. So aside from the cost, DEF is really a non-issue.


i used to drive long haul, know the miss/bram area

def is way easy to find

assuming $18 per 10,000 km....the cost is 2/10th of a cent per km


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

About a month ago I added my first jug of def at 16500 kilometers because it was saying 25% remaining. One month later and 2000 k's down the road it still says 25%. Maybe you have to fill it to reset it? Any thoughts?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sometimes the screen is slow to update....mostly in winter though....thats the only time mine has acted that way

its not advisable to run low as with any fluids and pumps....but with def, it gets crusty when dry, the more its full, less likely for the crusties to form and foul **** up

there is no manual reset, its automatic


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

I know there is def in there so I'll let it ride for now. Anyway I still have a bluetooth connect problem where my phone disappears from the device list after about a week and I have to re-pair it. If def doesnt reset I'll take it in for both probs, no biggie.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Was @ 20% yesterday. Put in a 2.5 gallon jug. Took all of it. From the dealer it was $25cad


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

money_man said:


> Was @ 20% yesterday. Put in a 2.5 gallon jug. Took all of it. From the dealer it was $25cad
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Didthe DIC reset?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

It took mine almost a week to reset to OK. I probably 600 miles of driving.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

25 bucks for a 2.5 gallon jug? Gee I guess that's why I call them STEETLERS. At the local auto parts (2) 2.5 gallon jugs are less that 25 bucks. Fill up at a truck stop and really save some cash, around $3.00 per gallon.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

warloc said:


> 25 bucks for a 2.5 gallon jug? Gee I guess that's why I call them STEETLERS. At the local auto parts (2) 2.5 gallon jugs are less that 25 bucks. Fill up at a truck stop and really save some cash, around $3.00 per gallon.


Yup. I'm seeing 2.5 gal. regularly at $10.99 and occasionally as low as $8.99 around here. Last time I checked pump price, it was down to $2.07/gal.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone fine a good site that lists all the DEF locations that are from a pump? This is the only one I can find, all the rest seem to have sites that carry it inside the retail store. 

Diesel Exhaust Fluid Filling Stations | Yara


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Anyone fine a good site that lists all the DEF locations that are from a pump? This is the only one I can find, all the rest seem to have sites that carry it inside the retail store.
> 
> Diesel Exhaust Fluid Filling Stations | Yara


Search - discover Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

oh yes BTW, they never gave me the free bottle either, said they knew nothing about that offer....lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> oh yes BTW, they never gave me the free bottle either, said they knew nothing about that offer....lol


def is not free with free oil changes in Canada only US.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah; for some reason Canada got stiffed on the free DEF, but they still should be asking you if you want it filled or not. I'd steer clear of bottles of DEF anyway. They are (usually) more expensive and if your not paying attention, you could very easily grab a bottle that has expired. I guess in an "emergency" a bottle would be nice to have, but I just stop at a "local" (about 15 miles from my doorstep) Kwik Trip and fill up from the gun. Depending on the temp (summer v. winter), I will fill the tank to the brim and that usually lets me go bout 16,000 miles on a single fill (that's two oil changes for me).


----------



## Canmechtech (May 30, 2015)

DEF fluid is cheapest at your nearest heavy equipment dealer. I work for ma Deere and we sell it to customers at $12 for a 2.5 gal jug in Canada much cheaper than any auto supplier! We get it in the same containers that fm sells it in with the nice screw on spout. But at a cheaper cost. It is a hard sale to the guys running off-road equipment so we are tasked with selling it at a cheaper cost. Phone any of the major players in the construction equipment industry and you will find its cheaper at our parts counters than anywhere else


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Canmechtech said:


> DEF fluid is cheapest at your nearest heavy equipment dealer. I work for ma Deere and we sell it to customers at $12 for a 2.5 gal jug in Canada much cheaper than any auto supplier! We get it in the same containers that fm sells it in with the nice screw on spout. But at a cheaper cost. It is a hard sale to the guys running off-road equipment so we are tasked with selling it at a cheaper cost. Phone any of the major players in the construction equipment industry and you will find its cheaper at our parts counters than anywhere else


Great tip! Thank you Canuck.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Cruzator said:


> It took mine almost a week to reset to OK. I probably 600 miles of driving.


I filled my def tank in june and ran all summer (6000 k,s) with it still reading 25%. Took it in to the dealer this week for oil change and they upgraded the bcm software and reset it, reads "ok" now. Will have to keep a watch on it!


----------

